# "Blazers will kick themselves for passing on [Morrison]"



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*John Denton, Florida Today:* "I had the pleasure of covering the Orlando Summer League back in July, and of all the rookies there, Morrison was far and away the most impressive. It left me wondering just what the Portland Trail Blazers -- a team desperately in need of a box-office draw and a scoring machine -- were thinking.

None other than Indiana Pacers president Larry Bird, Morrison's boyhood hero, left the Orlando summer camp shaking his head at just how skilled Charlotte's floppy-haired rookie is. And Bird had this prediction: "He'll probably win Rookie of the Year with the talent that he has.''

What is most impressive with Morrison is the complexity of his offensive arsenal. He's so much more than just a standstill shooter. He can score off the dribble, he knows how to change speeds to set up defenders, and even when defenders try to mug him he responds with a fiery disposition.

So where will Morrison's game be in a few years? Because he's going to get plenty of shots and because he can fill it up in a variety of ways, my prediction is that he'll someday lead the NBA in scoring. Even in sleepy Charlotte, he'll become a star and a national pitchman.

And the Trail Blazers will be kicking themselves for passing on this can't-miss kid." 

_John Denton covers the Orlando Magic for Florida Today._

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=nba2010_prospects


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we will see


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

A draft day blunder that comes back to haunt the Blazers? Am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

While Toronto, I guess, showed their brilliance by passing on Morrison....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Morrison shot low 40's or high 30's for the summer league as well, thats very efficent.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

The combo of Morrison + Roy seems to be a better combo than Aldridge + Roy... But that's just my opinion, and we haven't even seen any of them play in one NBA game yet.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

If i am not mistaken, didn't the bobcats have the #3 pick in the draft? And didn't we have the #4 pick in the draft?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think someone who covers the Magic can down another team for their draft after the last two years of Orlando's draft. Vasquez over Granger, Redick over Brewer.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> *John Denton, Florida Today:* "I had the pleasure of covering the Orlando Summer League back in July, and of all the rookies there, Morrison was far and away the most impressive. It left me wondering just what the Portland Trail Blazers -- a team desperately in need of a box-office draw and a scoring machine -- were thinking.


It's too bad he didn't have the pleasure of covering the Las Vegas Summer League back in July. Of all the rookies there, Roy was far and away the most impressive.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Does that include their evaluation of him breaking down and crying in the NCAA tourneyment when the game wasn't nearly over yet? :clown: 

Crying like a little girly man! :banana:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> If i am not mistaken, didn't the bobcats have the #3 pick in the draft? And didn't we have the #4 pick in the draft?


Portland traded up to the #2 spot to get Aldridge.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think Denton was slinging mud so much as making a prediction, and he may end-up being right. On the other hand, if Aldridge ends up being a 20/10 guy....


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I don't think Denton was slinging mud so much as making a prediction, and he may end-up being right. On the other hand, if Aldridge ends up being a 20/10 guy....


Yep, I think it's the classic case of overvaluing scoring. Morrison may indeed be the best scorer from this draft (though I don't think he'll lead the league - has the writer even looked at who the recent leaders were?). Morrison and Foye excel at only one part of the game, while Roy, Aldridge, Bargnani, etc. are projected to help a team in a variety of ways. What you care about is wins, not just points. We'll all see how well it plays out of course, but we shouldn't be too wowed by only one part of the game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

FeloniusThunk said:


> Yep, I think it's the classic case of overvaluing scoring. Morrison may indeed be the best scorer from this draft (though I don't think he'll lead the league - has the writer even looked at who the recent leaders were?). Morrison and Foye excel at only one part of the game, while Roy, Aldridge, Bargnani, etc. are projected to help a team in a variety of ways. What you care about is wins, not just points. We'll all see how well it plays out of course, but we shouldn't be too wowed by only one part of the game.


I agree on all points.

A_am Morrison will score a lot. But he'll let in even more. No big loss in not picking him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It would have been interesting to see what would develop had we selected Morrison and Roy. Those two coupled with Martell would have made for a huge battle for playing time unless Roy has the ability to play PG full time.

Also, getting rid of Zach would be that much tougher for us to stomach from a talent perspective had we not drafted Aldridge.

Overall, I'm not too worried about it considering the guys we picked up.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I'm not sure the Blazers could have gotten Morrison. He was not available at #4, when the Blazers picked. If Charlotte wanted him, how were the Blazers going to get him? They used Tyrus Thomas to get LaMarcus Aldridge (a #4 for #2 swap), but that doesn't mean that the Bobcats were willing to part with Morrison for Thomas (or for Aldridge, for that matter).


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The theory is, we could have had Chicago take Morrison instead of Aldridge. The problem, however, is if Charlotte had taken Thomas at #3, we would have been up the creek. 

It's just more "what if's" and "what could have been's"...

It's not the same as when we passed on MJ. We didn't pick at #2. We had someone else pick for us. There's no way for us to know if it would have worked out.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It would have been interesting to see what would develop had we selected Morrison and Roy. Those two coupled with Martell would have made for a huge battle for playing time unless Roy has the ability to play PG full time.
> 
> Also, getting rid of Zach would be that much tougher for us to stomach from a talent perspective had we not drafted Aldridge.
> 
> Overall, I'm not too worried about it considering the guys we picked up.


These are great observations, especially considering how so much of the national media seems to think the most critical thing for the Blazers to do is to cut Zach and/or Darius loose. And, at least prior to this last draft, I think most people ("experts" and Blazers fans included) would've considered replacing Zach the much harder task -- the team's invested much more in him, financially and otherwise. Besides, good 3s are easier to come by than good 4s or 5s. But with Aldridge on board, _if_ the Blazers decide they need to part with Zach, they can do so and take whatever the best package is without having to replace him on the floor. And given the other moves made draft-day and after, even if they move Zach tomorrow, Aldridge could still be a year away and Joel, "Big Cat", and Raef could hold the fort better than it was held all of last season.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think someday, us taking Aldridge over Morrison will be equivelant to when we took Bowie over Jordan...

Creaky old man knees on a 21 year old 7-footer is just the beginning.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Samuel said:


> It's too bad he didn't have the pleasure of covering the Las Vegas Summer League back in July. Of all the rookies there, Roy was far and away the most impressive.


apart from the actual mvp right 

i dont think blazers fans should be worried, roy and webster is a great foundation on the wings for this squad and picking up aldridge aswell was a huge bonus...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I wanted the Blazers to draft Morrison too, but I'm still happy with what transpired on draft day, especially getting Brandon Roy. Ifs 'n' buts, candy 'n' nuts.

Won't really know until this time next year but I think Morrison will do well in Charlotte, but he isn't immediately going to turn around their fortunes right away.

The guy makes some good points maybe but can we really put a heck of a lot of weight on anything about these rookies until we see them in real games?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *apart from the actual mvp right *
> 
> i dont think blazers fans should be worried, roy and webster is a great foundation on the wings for this squad and picking up aldridge aswell was a huge bonus...


I was at the Summer League and attended the Blazerd/Wolves game. Roy pretty much locked down Foye for three quarters leading to a 25 point lead. When the Blazers put all subs in for the fourth quarter Foye had a field day in garbage time. The people that were there know who actually won that match up. Good for Foye, he filled up the stat sheet in garbage time and because of that was given the MVP. It was pretty obvious who the MVP of that game was and to their team overall. 

I am sure that Minny will get to see plenty of good things from him once he breaks through that crowded rotation. Just don't use that MVP as a basis for the future expectations. It could be fools gold.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I don't think someone who covers the Magic can down another team for their draft after the last two years of Orlando's draft. Vasquez over Granger, Redick over Brewer.


Took the words outta my mouth. Roy fits well into what Nate wants.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> apart from the actual mvp right
> i dont think blazers fans should be worried, roy and webster is a great foundation on the wings for this squad and picking up aldridge aswell was a huge bonus...


I presume that you're a 'Wolves fan: are you happy with giving up on Roy for Foye? I find that fairly surprising: now you have Foye, McCants and James, all of whom are shoot first pass about third players. I really can't see Kevin Garnett happy with a backcourt like that. It reminds me of when Houston had Mobley and Francis, and Yao Ming was *not* happy. It seems to me that Minny would've been better served with a more all-round talent like Roy or Brewer (whom I would take over Morrison in a heartbeat).


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think someday, us taking Aldridge over Morrison will be equivelant to when we took Bowie over Jordan...
> 
> Creaky old man knees on a 21 year old 7-footer is just the beginning.


Jordan could play defense, rebound and pass.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think someday, us taking Aldridge over Morrison will be equivelant to when we took Bowie over Jordan...


Because, of course, Morrison will go on to lead the league in scoring for about ten straight years, win six titles, be a perrennial on the all-defense team, and be widely recognized as the best player ever to play his position? I await with baited breath!



> Creaky old man knees on a 21 year old 7-footer is just the beginning.


1. Where's your source?
2. ...of what? A beautiful friendship?
3. And diabetes is what, exactly?

(For the record, I would rather we had Thomas or Brewer to go along with Roy, but until Morrison shows he's more than one dimensional, I'm more than happy we passed on him. What were his rebound and assist numbers in the Summer League he "dominated" by the way?)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think someday, us taking Aldridge over Morrison will be equivelant to when we took Bowie over Jordan...
> 
> Creaky old man knees on a 21 year old 7-footer is just the beginning.


You think that because you're overly biased in favor of Morrison.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> The theory is, we could have had Chicago take Morrison instead of Aldridge. The problem, however, is if Charlotte had taken Thomas at #3, we would have been up the creek.
> 
> It's just more "what if's" and "what could have been's"...


I follow you - but if the Bulls pick Morrison, and both Portland and Charlotte want him, then a behind-the-scenes bidding war starts. For all we know, that might have actually taken place before the draft, but didn't go well for the Blazers. I recall reading something from the Blazers to the effect that they "couldn't have gotten Morrison" but I don't remember it exactly.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's the jordan draft all over again:

# 1 pick is a 7 footer, who happens to be born internationally
# 2 pick is another 7 footer who is hurt 
# 3 pick is the most marketable player who can score score score 

we shall see. and as far as redick over brewer goes, redick is a better fit for orlando.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> it's the jordan draft all over again:
> 
> # 1 pick is a 7 footer, who happens to be born internationally
> # 2 pick is another 7 footer who is hurt
> # 3 pick is the most marketable player who can score score score.


you are joking right? Adam Morrison is like MJ? :laugh: 

just a few differences off the top o' me head
#1. MJ was a good sized SG. There isn't a shorter or lighter starting SF in the league then AM.
#2. MJ was named to 9 All Defensive teams and was Defensive POY in 1998-9. A am.
#3. MJ was one of the elite run/jump athletes in the history of the league. Adam was one of the worst run/jump athletes in his draft class. 

I expect Morrison to score some right out of the gate, but not much else. With the amount of vet bigs on the PTB, I don't expect LaMarcus to do too much of note this year but learn the ropes. Injuries to either could of course change matters, but IMO a high post big with the ability to defend 4s and 5s is more valuble then a slow wing shooter/scorer. 

btw... I doubt Adam will get within 10 points of Mike's rookie scoring average. 

STOMP


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

It is waaay too early to come to any conclusions on any draft picks, Blazer or otherwise. There is a long list of players that have looked great in workouts, on paper, and at the college level, and they did not work out in the NBA. Nobody can make an educated grade on the draft for at least a year, probably more. 

As stated above, any comparisons between Adam Morrison and MJ are insaine. Adam has proven nothing, outside of being able to score at the college level. He does play hard, but any other comparisons are insaine. We haven't even determined that Adam can continue being the scoring machine in the NBA. We know nothing but Hype.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Good points, Trailblazed&Confused. I just gave you your first rep points. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i agree we are just rehashing what was said before and after the draft training camp is coming soon and that will give us new material to chat about!


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> it's the jordan draft all over again:
> 
> # 1 pick is a 7 footer, who happens to be born internationally
> # 2 pick is another 7 footer who is hurt
> ...


Coincidence or Karma?

Could it be that this year's #1 and #3 picks turn out to be average, journeyman players and the Blazers get the Hall of Famer this time?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

:cheers: I have got to agree with you. I really like LeMarcus and all and I welcome him in. But how do you pass on a box-office guy like Adam Morrison. You know I hate to think it but if Aldridge turns out to be injury prone. Man thats really going to suck.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Before the draft, Morrison was being touted as the next Larry Bird (after all, he's a white guy who can score). Now, based on a handful of meaningless summer league games, he's suddenly the next Michael Jordan? Please people, I know a lot of you (OK, at least three of you) are/were disappointed that the Blazers didn't draft the 'Stache, but come on, let's get a grip on reality here. Forget the Jordan comparisons (you might as well call Morrsion the next Wilt if you're going to be that stupid), he's not even close (and never will be) to the all-around player Larry Bird was coming out of college.

I have no doubt Morrison will score, score, score. He better, as that's all he can do. Not only did Bird score more in college than Morrison (in three years, Bird scored 2850 pts. vs. 1858 for Morrison), in every other way, Bird was a far, far more complete player coming out of college.

Rebounds:
Bird = 1247
Morrison = 482
(Bird had more rebounds in his final college season - 505, than Morrison did in his entire college career)

Assists:
Bird = 434
Morrison = 189
(Again, Bird had almost as many assists his final year - 187, as Morrison did in his entire college career)

Concerning their college careers, Bird had three great seasons as an all-around player. Morrison had one great season as a scorer (and Bird still scored more in all three of his college seasons - without the benefit of the three point field goal). Just comparing their final college seasons:

Bird: 28.6 ppg, 14.9 rpg, 5.5 apg (Bird's *lowest* scoring college season, BTW)
Morrison: 28.1 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 1.8 apg (Morrison's *highest* scoring college season, by far)

Bird was not only a great scorer, he was a great passer (30th on the NBA career assist list) and rebounder (42nd all-time total rebounds, 17th all-time career defensive rebounds). And while Bird wasn't a great 1:1 defender, he played excellent team defense. In addition to his great defensive rebounding (top 6 in defensive rebounds for nine seasons), Bird was also great at playing the passing lanes (top ten in steals three times). This lead to Bird being named second team all-defense three times in his NBA career. Does even the most devout Adam Morrison fan think he will ever get within sniffing distance of 2nd team NBA all-defense at any point in his career?

Best case, Morrison scores as much as Bird, and does so at a similar shooting percentage, but he won't even be in the same ballpark in terms of rebounding, passing or defense. Again, forget the Michael Jordan comparisons, the kid can't even carry Larry Bird's jock.

BNM

P.S. I like Morrison's fire and scoring and expect he'll win Rookie of the Year, but comparing him to Bird and Jordan is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Nicely done, Boob-No-More. You've made a convincing argument for why Morrison won't be a Bird-type player in the NBA. I do think that Morrison has a good chance to be a Pete Maravich kind of player who scores in big numbers, hits big shots in crunch time, and gets the fans excited. If you can surround him with good defensive players, he could help you win a title.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> I do think that Morrison has a good chance to be a Pete Maravich kind of player who scores in big numbers, hits big shots in crunch time, and gets the fans excited. If you can surround him with good defensive players, he could help you win a title.


Which is why he fits better in Charlotte with G. Wallace and Okafor, rather than the Blazers.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

seems to me a more accurate white SF comparison of Morrison is Peja Stojakovic with more fight and (much) less height. a guy who can score from anywhere on the court, but not much else. 

now Peja was a key piece on a contending Kings squad, but in kind of a Rip Hamilton kind of way. not a superstar, but just the perfect fit for the guys around him. 

I think Morrison will probably end up being something similar. given the weakness of this draft, picking a Peja-type so early is a pretty good bet. 

but Aldridge's high school coach, who also coached Bosh, said he expects Aldridge to be better than Bosh. I'd rather hitch my wagon to a Bosh-type 20/10 power forward than a Peja-type scoring small forward. you factor in that we have another project scoring SF in Webster, and Morrison gets even less appealing.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nicely done, mook!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> But how do you pass on a box-office guy like Adam Morrison.



Bingo :banana: 



> You know I hate to think it but if Aldridge turns out to be injury prone. Man thats really going to suck.


Six Foot Eleven, bench presses 185 like, 7 times? Already hurt, and was hurt in college too? That isn't a good start. I like the kid, wish for success, but doubt it will come quickly. Maybe in 3 years we will be saying wow.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> P.S. I like Morrison's fire and scoring and expect he'll win Rookie of the Year, but comparing him to Bird and Jordan is beyond ridiculous.



I couldn't agree more. The Peja, or Rip Hamilton comparisons are probably closer.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Nicely done, Boob-No-More. You've made a convincing argument for why Morrison won't be a Bird-type player in the NBA. I do think that Morrison has a good chance to be a Pete Maravich kind of player who scores in big numbers, hits big shots in crunch time, and gets the fans excited. If you can surround him with good defensive players, he could help you win a title.


Interesting comparison. Like Maravich, Morrison's primary role will be to score the ball from anywhere on the court. Unfortunately, I see Morrison being even more one dimensional than Maravich. While he wasn't an efficient passer, Maravich was a flashy passer (another way he brought the crowd to their feet). I can see Morrison, with his combination of scoring, fire and passion igniting the crowd. Problem is, even though he had a Hall of Fame career, Maravich never lead his teams anywhere. You could argue he was surrounded by inferior talent (altough with Lou Hudson and Walt Bellamy, those early Atlanta treams did have a fair bit of talent - on paper anyway), but other than a quick cup of coffee he had with the Celtics (26 games) at the tail end of his career, Maravich only played on one winning team during his NBA career and never went anywhere in the play-offs. That's one of the drawbacks of your "best" player being a one dimensional scorer (but, I still loved watching him play).

Now, I agree that if he's surrounded by the right pieces, Morrison could help his team win a championship. Problem is, you can say that about a lot of guys. He's not going to lead them to a championship by himself. It's not really fair to compare him to Bird or Jordan, guys who made their teammates so much better, but that's exactly the type of comparisons I keep reading - and not just by posters on internet discussion boards. Even with the addition of Morrison, the Charlotte Bobcats are a *LONG* way from competing for a championship. It all depends on how their other young players develop and what additional pieces they can add over the next few years.

Again, I think Morrison will score a lot, excite the fans in Charlotte and win ROY, but in the long run, I'm not convinced he will prove to be the best player in this draft. I am convinced, however, that anyone who thinks he's the next Larry Bird or the next Michael Jordan (seriously????) is setting themselves up for a major disappointment. Appreciate Morrison for what he is and you'll be happy. Expect him to be something he's not, and you'll be bitterly disappointed.

BNM


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

It will take a couple years to make a true comparison. Right away I believe it will look as if the "Great White Hype" will be the better player. He will get the minutes, and be givin a green light to shoot. He will undoubtably put up better offensive #'s. He might even do that over the coarse of his career. On the other hand LaMarcus I believe will become a better overall player. His defense is already pretty damn good. I watched a couple of those summer league games and he has an eye for the ball. His ability to cover ground and block shots was very impressive. I see alot of Sheed and Bosh in his game. I wanted the Blazers to take Morrison right before the draft, but I'm very happy with Aldridge. I believe Morrison's game and career will reflect that of Glen "Big Dog" Robinson. He will have some good years in this league, by putting up some very good offensive #'s. His downfall will be the fact that he can't do anything else. In the right system that works, but he would be much more valuable if he could fill the stat sheet. It just depends on what system he plays in. Certain players thrive in certain systems. I think I would much rather have a player who over the coarse of his career averages 12 pts., 9 rebs, and 3 blks then a player averaging 22 pts., 1 reb and no blks. Good luck to Morrison, but I'm happy where we sit.-Peace


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

My own personal Adam Morrison comparison:

Adam Morrison == Kiki Vandeweghe

Think about it... Both 6'8" skinny forwards capable of high volume scoring, but below average rebounding, passing and defense for their position.

Kiki averaged over 20ppg seven straight years, was top five in scoring four times and had a career best 29.4ppg in his fourth year. He was two time all-star and had a career 52.5 fg%.

So, if Morrison ends up with a Kiki-like career, will Morrison fans be happy, or disappointed?

BNM


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> My own personal Adam Morrison comparison:
> 
> Adam Morrison == Kiki Vandeweghe


For a present day comparison, I was thinking Adam Morrison == Peja Stojakovic

Am I off on that assessment?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ABM said:


> For a present day comparison, I was thinking Adam Morrison == Peja Stojakovic
> 
> Am I off on that assessment?


I made a similar comparison, and it fits in terms of roles (scoring SF who doesn't do much else, makes an All-Star game or two but isn't a franchise player). I don't think it applies so much in terms of players, though. Peja has about 4 inches on Morrison, while Morrison is supposed to be better at moving without the ball. Peja has had locker room issues, while leadership is supposed to be one of Morrison's strengths. 

Like I said, one gives you height, one gives you fight.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> *John Denton, Florida Today:* "I had the pleasure of covering the Orlando Summer League back in July, and of all the rookies there, Morrison was far and away the most impressive. It left me wondering just what the Portland Trail Blazers -- a team desperately in need of a box-office draw and a scoring machine -- were thinking.
> 
> None other than Indiana Pacers president Larry Bird, Morrison's boyhood hero, left the Orlando summer camp shaking his head at just how skilled Charlotte's floppy-haired rookie is. And Bird had this prediction: "He'll probably win Rookie of the Year with the talent that he has.''
> 
> ...


To quote Mike Rice, Morrison got absolutely "smoked by everyone" in his workout with Portland.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

BlazerWookie said:


> To quote Mike Rice, Morrison got absolutely "smoked by everyone" in his workout with Portland.



Mike Rice=Objective source...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Mike Rice=Objective source...


Depends on when he said it...

barfo


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> My own personal Adam Morrison comparison:
> 
> 
> So, if Morrison ends up with a Kiki-like career, will Morrison fans be happy, or disappointed?
> ...


I wouldn't say that I would be disappointed with a career like that. But you would hope for more. In all liklihood, Adam Morrison will be a prolific scorer in the NBA, which is more than you get from most players. One would just hope you can get something at the defensive end as well.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> it's the jordan draft all over again:
> 
> # 1 pick is a 7 footer, who happens to be born internationally
> # 2 pick is another 7 footer who is hurt
> # 3 pick is the most marketable player who can score score score


And the winner of this week's 'really stretching to find a similar situation' is....


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

barfo said:


> Depends on when he said it...
> 
> barfo


About an hour and a half before the draft started.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm really going to hate this forum after the first time Morrison scores 40 (especially if it comes against Portland).


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

wastro said:


> I'm really going to hate this forum after the first time Morrison scores 40 (especially if it comes against Portland).



Like I said before, he will put up some nice offensive #'s, but I would much rather have Aldridge for the long haul. Kiki was a nice comparison.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Like I said before, he will put up some nice offensive #'s, but I would much rather have Aldridge for the long haul. Kiki was a nice comparison.


I'm in total agreement. My point was that this argument is ALREADY played out, and it's only going to get worse once the season begins ... assuming Morrison is putting up 20 points per night on 50% FG shooting while Aldridge warms the bench. :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Frankly, this looks like another case of a, ahem, certain poster mistaking a CLAIM for a FACT.
Who is this Florida clown? He saw Morrison in some summer league. And he is now an expert on the NBA?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

wastro said:


> I'm really going to hate this forum after the first time Morrison scores 40 (especially if it comes against Portland).


Nah you'll just hate a few specific posters...I think I for one already dislike a few of them anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlazerWookie said:


> To quote Mike Rice, Morrison got absolutely "smoked by everyone" in his workout with Portland.


Was Mike Rice peaking through the blinds with Canzano?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> I made a similar comparison, and it fits in terms of roles (scoring SF who doesn't do much else, makes an All-Star game or two but isn't a franchise player). I don't think it applies so much in terms of players, though. Peja has about 4 inches on Morrison, while Morrison is supposed to be better at moving without the ball. Peja has had locker room issues, while leadership is supposed to be one of Morrison's strengths.
> 
> Like I said, one gives you height, one gives you fight.


If that's the case, he sounds more like Rip Hamilton, no?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Was Mike Rice peaking through the blinds with Canzano?


I really hope you meant "peeking".


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> And the winner of this week's 'really stretching to find a similar situation' is....


Yeah, seriously. Did he really compare Bargnani to Hakeem?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> If that's the case, he sounds more like Rip Hamilton, no?


some similarities. I'd argue that Rip is now an average defender, although when he entered the league he wasn't that hot. also, it was only last season that Rip developed a solid three pointer. even then he only took a little over one attempt a game. from what I've read, Morrison is a much more complete shooter right out of the box. 

it could be that given his size it makes sense to move Morrison to SG like Rip. with Okafor playing cleanup in the front court, even if quicker guards blow by him they won't necessarily get easy looks.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Was Mike Rice peaking through the blinds with Canzano?


Rice works for the Blazers. He was in the gym during the workouts.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlazerWookie said:


> Rice works for the Blazers. He was in the gym during the workouts.


So Rice was allowed, but Barrett wasn't allowed?

Barrett said before the draft that he wasn't even allowed in to see the pre-draft workouts.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

iirc rice doesnt have a blog


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

Rice is lame. Has a terrible memory. None of his rumors ever come true. I think he makes them up. I often wonder how he keeps his job. I guess it is because he is a decent in-game commentator.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

AudieNorris said:


> Rice is lame. Has a terrible memory. None of his rumors ever come true. I think he makes them up. I often wonder how he keeps his job. I guess it is because he is a decent in-game commentator.


Did you say decent in-game commentator? He is great. You obviously have not watched many broadcasts from around the NBA. I would say 3/4 of the other teams' on-air talent is atrocious! Unwatchable! Rice is classic. You have to know what to expect when you are about to watch Rice work. He's loose, he's fun, and he keeps things interesting. Alot of other teams color commentators are so dry and boring. Get the NBA league pass this season. Watch for a couple weeks, then come back on here and tell us how bad Rice is. Totally disagree!


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> iirc rice doesnt have a blog


He didn't blog it, he told it to me personally, about an hour and a half before the draft began.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlazerWookie said:


> He didn't blog it, he told it to me personally, about an hour and a half before the draft began.


Huh?

Barrett told me he did great about 20 minutes prior the draft.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Barrett told me he did great about 20 minutes prior the draft.


What? He told the world's biggest Adam Morrison fan that Adam Morrison did great? No way!!!!

Did you have your 'draft the stache' shirt on at the time?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I wanted to warn yall about this, we had a whole buch of these kinds of thread last year, on passing up on paul. Just ignore it!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> What? He told the world's biggest Adam Morrison fan that Adam Morrison did great? No way!!!!
> 
> Did you have your 'draft the stache' shirt on at the time?


Yup, and I even grew out my 'stache'


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wanted to warn yall about this, we had a whole buch of these kinds of thread last year, on passing up on paul. Just ignore it!


Thanks for the warning!

Were much more well equipped now.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yup, and I even grew out my 'stache'


I just moved way out here to North Carolina for grad school...so I'll be rooting for your boy down in Charlotte. It's going to be weird trying to catch Blazer games after 10pm.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SLAM said:


> I just moved way out here to North Carolina for grad school...so I'll be rooting for your boy down in Charlotte. It's going to be weird trying to catch Blazer games after 10pm.


I'm looking forward to watching him play when he comes to P-town. I'm still kind of mad that Charlotte drafted him, I wanted him to go to a team with some kind of history.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i really wish we would of drafted morrison.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wanted to warn yall about this, we had a whole buch of these kinds of thread last year, on passing up on paul. Just ignore it!


If the Blazers passed on Paul, then the Pacers passed on Michael Jordan.


----------

